
Why I Don’t Use Autocomplete - albertoCaroM
https://blog.ircmaxell.com/2011/07/why-i-dont-use-autocomplete.html
======
h2odragon
From 2011 and still a relevant point. I have been playing with enthusiastic
proponents of autocomplete recently, where the environment is documented
solely by XSD files. This is a better expression than ive articulated of some
of the reasons I don't want to partake in their"do what i mean" editor kool
aid.

------
Gibbon1
Ferrara doesn't get it. Autocomplete is there to save you from RSI.

